# California v alve.



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Earthquake valve. Every one I've put in was horizontal and level. And chain is perfectly aligned in shaft.









Is there a special order for horizontal valves?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

They make those for horizontal or vertical. They are not interchangeable.






Paul


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

is there a brace to secure the assembly to the wall ?
or can I not see it in the photo ?

or is it not required where you're at ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's a cool little device, saves lives.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for clarification. I havnt had the need to use them vertically except for the small ones on the appliances.

Specs do call for strut and strapping. Never came across one that has been strapped nor have ever heard of someone called for corrections.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

If you're ordering one for vertical installation, make sure you specify top feed or bottom feed.





Paul


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Not for nothing, but at what point are you people on the west coast going to realize that God just dosen't want you living there?


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

They do make them horizontal. They are also suppose to be the same size as the pipe entering the structure not the size of the meter. Plus the brace is missing.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Yoram Manzur said:


> They do make them horizontal. They are also suppose to be the same size as the pipe entering the structure not the size of the meter. Plus the brace is missing.


 
Yep, UPC reads largest down stream pipe. I did put one on 3/4 though, I would of had to cut structual members and take out a large amount of wall to get the proper one in there. This is not that case though, there is enough room for the correct one. My meter was in a cubby hole.

This company makes every valve imaginable and interchangable ones also I believe.
http://www.4gasoff.net/

ASSI is a really nice valve also.


----------

